# 870 express slug barrel ?



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I just realized my smoothbored slug barrel for my 870 was accidentally thrown away. We had new carpet installed & everything had to be taken outside & in the garage. I took all my guns out of my gun cabinet so the glass wouldn't get broken. The slug barrel was wrapped in a cloth & somehow didn't make it back into the cabinet. My wife went through the remains left outside & threw out what she thought was trash. I've been pulling my hair out looking for my barrel & can't find it. I have a hunt coming up nov. 10 at plumbrook. Where would be the best & cheapest place to replace a Remington 870 express deer barrel ? Would also maybe upgrade to a rifled barreled. Can anyone help me out ?


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Dick's has them. Can't remember how much. Better hurry though, they'll be gone before the season starts.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a fully rifled express barrel in 20 gauge at Gander the year before last, I believe I paid around $175 for it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

there is a 20 ga barrel on mi- sportsman for 125 if yours is 20 ga. Mike


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, mines a 12 gauge. I guess it's a good excuse to buy a rifled barrel even though I can't afford it right now.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Buy the rifled barrel. You won't be sorry. Just compare and shop around, you'll find one.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Depends on your hunting style and what your average shot length is. A smoothbore barrel works better for me. The area I hunt is heavily wooded, and my average shots are 50 yards or less. I have, though, on occasion, had shots a little over 80 yards, and had no problem making an efficient single kill shot (with the smoothbore).

I shoot Federal Foster slugs. They are on sale every year for about two bucks. My buddies that shoot sabots and the like spend anywhere from $8-$14 a box for their shells. They spend more on ammo sighting in than I do in three seasons.

Just a thought.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

i would try www.AuctionArms.com or http://www.gunauctions.org/


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I made some calls & Gander has the rifled barrel for $219 & Dick's has them for $179. Never had a problem killing deer with the smoothbore but I told the wife I'm going to Dick's today & upgrade to the rifled barrel. So, lo & behold , while I was at work last night she goes in the garage & finds my old barrel where she burried it under a bunch of stuff. I'm happy & disappointed. I was looking forward to buying the new one. By the way I shoot Winchester Super X slugs with good results. Told my wife I'm going to buy her a shirt with a target on the back. Just kidding, kind of. Thanks for the reports guys.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The wife wouldnt let you spend the $179 on another toy??? after all she caused you all that emotional stress by letting you think she lost your original barrel, the Dicks around here have a huge hunting sale going on right now to boot.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Bluefinn said:


> Well I made some calls & Gander has the rifled barrel for $219 & Dick's has them for $179. Never had a problem killing deer with the smoothbore but I told the wife I'm going to Dick's today & upgrade to the rifled barrel. So, lo & behold , while I was at work last night she goes in the garage & finds my old barrel where she burried it under a bunch of stuff. I'm happy & disappointed. I was looking forward to buying the new one. By the way I shoot Winchester Super X slugs with good results. Told my wife I'm going to buy her a shirt with a target on the back. Just kidding, kind of. Thanks for the reports guys.


Sounds like she did that on purpose . That should give you reason enough to get a new one !!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out the market place forum ........... Sowbelly has a rifled 12 gauge barrel for sale.
Tim


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

If you have deep pockets I would buy the rifled barrel otherwise stay with the smooth bore. It can take up to $30 just to sight the sabots in and all ammo has gone up 15% as of Sept. 1st.
I regret to this day buying a rifled barrel for my 1100. I went through 3 different makes of sabots before I found one that shot true and since then the cost of them has doubled.
I think there is a strategy to outprice ammo instead of trying to ban guns in this country.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't waste your money on a slug barrel. I've been using a smoothbore my whole life and have yet to not get a deer. They work just as good, the ammo is a bit cheaper and you can use the barrel for shot as well. Just my two cents, seems like a waste of money to me.

I use the 2 3/4" rifled slugs. They are the "sluggers". They are reasonably priced and make deer just as dead as the sabots.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/425129357.html


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

DarbyMan said:


> Don't waste your money on a slug barrel. I've been using a smoothbore my whole life and have yet to not get a deer. They work just as good, the ammo is a bit cheaper and you can use the barrel for shot as well. Just my two cents, seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> I use the 2 3/4" rifled slugs. They are the "sluggers". They are reasonably priced and make deer just as dead as the sabots.



too bad your never shoot 150+ with shuttlecock slugs


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

If someone gave you a choice of either shooting a rifle or a smooth-bore shotgun, which would you choose? Since a rifled barrel is as close as you will get, the choice should be obvious. This has been, and will be debated forever. 

I am not ramming anything down anyone's throat, or am I downing anyone's choice, but I'll share my experience. I used to shoot old foster style slugs years ago. The thing that changed my mind was when I had a buck out in front of me around 75-80 yards. I shot and I missed. I blame it on the inaccuracy and inconsistency of the 1.99 slugs. From that point on I bought a rifled barrel and I feel 100% on my shot groups at 100+ yards. I've taken head shots at deer over 75+ yards. The slugs may cost more, but IMHO they are worth every penny to me.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

i have owned and shot many slug guns and loads over the years and yes a smoothbore is awsome out to 50-70 yards - quick story - just purchased a savage bolt action 12 guage slug gun ,i called savage and they recommended 3 inch winchester partition gold slugs (19.00 a box) - went out to the range yesterday with a buddy with his smoothbore - 50 yards i got her dialed in - 1 inch group - my buddy shoots three shells and rips a big hole in the bullseye - starts laughing and says who needs a new slug gun with performance like this? then we went to the 100 yard range and he shoots first with a 3 shot group that was all over and never hit a paper plate size target. i shot next with a 3 shot group that was incredible at that distance - 1-1/4 inch. my 7mm shoots a one inch group - needless to say he is buying a savage bolt! - never forget the time we were lining up to start a deer drive and 3 huge bucks came out of a bottom and was looking at us on the hillside (APROX 100-150 YARDS AWAY) it sounded like a war as 7guys poked and hoped as they looked around and scampered off - now i have a gun that will get the job done if need be. i know a picture tells 1000 words so i will post a pic of the savage 3 shot group and my browning 7mm. as well as a pic of the savage.


----------

